# Urgent Help Required please with 'Bling' Design



## ken1710 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi
I wonder can someone help with please with a 'Bling' design.
We are just starting out with Bling and no surprise our first customer has arrived with a design I cant get to work and i need to provide samples by Thursday.

My design is for a great customer that currently uses us for embroidery and they need some samples made for this weekends rally to show the designs off for new products.

I know this is very short notice, but I have tried to get this to work with my software and I also purchased some typeable fonts but too no avail.

i also contacted the fonts company but they were worse than useless. i asked for a custom design... and some other questions and advice... but the reply was a bit like asking someone what day is tomorrow and they replying 2.30pm...

The design is for a Harley chapter and the rear of ladies baseball jackets.
It needs to be no more than approx 30cm or 12inches in width to fit the smaller jackets.
it can be a couple of cm or an inch bigger as required.

I'm looking for a college style outlined font as per the file attached or a similar filled in font.
customer is also looking for an alternative design to offer their members but i just need one to get me out of a deep hole for the weekend.
If college style font cannot work then another font -preferably not a single line - would be fine.

Corel sample idea file attached showing the design and curve etc.
curve can be increased if needed.

I am not using this to get a cheap freebie. Willing to pay, just need urgent help.

eps file atatched [i think] and a link to corel file on dropbox below...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e5vbvierfi1mjqg/Essex Chapter Rocker Design.cdr

Any help would be really gratefully received.

Thank you

Ken


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

it opens, but no image for me


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

can you put it in an eps?


----------



## ken1710 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi
Link to eps version of the file below. sorry.. i thought i attached the eps version to the original post.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/w04xhftsd9mzj0c/Essex Chapter Rocker Design.eps

Thanks

Ken


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I get a bad file format


----------



## ken1710 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok. lets try again... probably my fault. files were not in public folder in dropbox.

Corel x5 design link
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47470318/Essex Chapter Rocker Design.cdr

eps link...
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47470318/Essex Chapter Rocker Design.eps

v13 of corel link
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47470318/Essex_Chapter_Rocker_Design_Corelv13.cdr

hopefully one of these will work. 

Thanks for your help.

ken


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

All you need is the ESSEX CHAPTER wording done?


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

ken1710 said:


> Hi
> I wonder can someone help with please with a 'Bling' design.
> We are just starting out with Bling and no surprise our first customer has arrived with a design I cant get to work and i need to provide samples by Thursday.
> 
> ...


Here are a couple of ideas that are close to your specs.
at 12 or slightly more.If you would like these in an eps, feel free to
pm me, and I will send them your way.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

BHD said:


> Here are a couple of ideas that are close to your specs.
> at 12 or slightly more.If you would like these in an eps, feel free to
> pm me, and I will send them your way.


sorry , here they are!


----------



## ken1710 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi
I need the ESSEX CHAPTER in a curve with the GB centered underneath.
I should have said... I want to use 3mm SS10 stones.

Thank You for all your help


----------



## ken1710 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow. The help offered and received was just incredible. 

Thanks to Shaggy Dog for his help and a special thanks to BHD for the brilliant final designs / files.

My customer is in for a nice surprise tomorrow afternoon.

Thank you

Ken


----------



## ken1710 (Jun 11, 2011)

Finished sample designs shown below. Customer delighted with the jackets.

Top Design in Silver










Front Embroidery Below










Rear Outline 'College' Silver and Red










Embroidery










Rear in Pink - Not very effective - but customers choice...










Thanks Again for the help..

Still have to get the time and courage to try the added surprise... two colour college style with filled inner.... big deep breath before i start that one.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Ken,

Great work! They look great! Take a deep breath and try the two color design. You will really be pleased with it when you do. And yes, Shaggy has been a lot of help to several of us!! I really appreciate the help Shaggy gave me in making my decision of getting my Cams and when I first ordered it and got it.


----------

